# shrimp won't eat my food...



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

So I've had some nice baby cherry red shrimp for 4 days now (22 in my 10 gal) and they won't touch anything I put in there. I tried flake first, nothing. Then sinking pellets with main ingredient of shrimp, nothing. Then boiled carrot, nothing and now I went out and bought algae waffers and they aren't touching it! All this food just sits and I end up picking it out by hand the next day... There is some algae on my driftwood that they seem to pick at but I would like to see them find and eat something I put in so I know there not going to starve! Do RCS usually swarm your food when you drop it in? they seem to swim right by it.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

Baby cherries have very tiny guts. They might just be getting enough to eat with what's in your tank already


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

As long as the tank is established and has plants (no they're not eating the plants), I'm sure the shrimplets are happily eating.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

My RCS and CBS/CRS all enjoy kens earthworm and beefheart flakes and veggie sticks. As well as shrimpball cuisine from the shrimplab and any of the shirakura food.. They do like shrimp pellets( for bottom dwellers) but i don't like feedin them their own kind lol, and IME they don't like algea wafers. Hope that helps :/


----------



## Buff Daddy (Oct 19, 2010)

With established plants, you have biofilm that they can process as food. If you use flake, make it "dustlike" as they are tiny eaters.


----------



## arktixan (Mar 12, 2010)

Pretty much what everyone has said...
if you have a well established tank with lots of Moss/driftwood/rock/plants/sponge/decorations... 

There will be some time of 'life' on it, which the shrimp will craze off of. 

What I've done with my babies, is like what Buff Daddy said, is to crush your shrimp food into dust form, sprinkle a little bit on the surface, if you want to stir it up you can do it.

I know some other people, they will put a dark backing on their tank, which will allow the light to 'heat' up the one side of the tank and allow algae growth.


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

My cherry babies never eat the shrimp food I put in there either (while the adults are all over it), they are always grazing on the glass, and plants such as moss. Actually, they are always in the moss eating biomatter.


----------



## metallicanick78 (Apr 26, 2011)

ok, good to know. I guess Ill stop feeding em for a week or two then Ill try again. Thanks guys!


----------

